# Irish sport equine - Gerty Tynan



## coen (27 September 2016)

Just wondered if anyone has any experience of irish sport equine which is run by a lady called Geerty Tynan?
They seem to have nice horses for sale but I wanted to get peoples feedback as they are based in Ireland I wouldn't want to waste a trip.
Thanks


----------



## Michen (27 September 2016)

Yes friend bought her lovely connie unseen from there. As described but very green.


----------



## coen (27 September 2016)

Oh right, do you know how old it was? Guessing quite a bit greener than expected?
A few state they have hunted but I have heard that that is often a lot greener than we would expect if advertising a horse as hunted over here.


----------



## Michen (27 September 2016)

He was literally just four so perfectly reasonable to be green!



coen said:



			Oh right, do you know how old it was? Guessing quite a bit greener than expected?
A few state they have hunted but I have heard that that is often a lot greener than we would expect if advertising a horse as hunted over here.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## be positive (27 September 2016)

I know someone who bought two, the first was very green and far smaller than expected, the second, why she bought another I have no idea, was even greener and again too small for her, she eventually decided that maybe she needed to actually go and try a horse before buying, they were I think ok for what they are but are shown being ridden by a very experienced pro so when they get a normal rider on they really do find they need to go back to basics which is not always what they expected or have the capability to do. 

Almost anything that has been out to hounds will be described as hunted, it does not mean they learnt anything or even that they behaved well, if it had done a full season then maybe it could be sold as a made hunter but otherwise it is fairly meaningless.


----------



## FfionWinnie (27 September 2016)

My Daisy is from there www.facebook.com/TeamSuperCob 

She was what I expected from the video but she is a full hand smaller than she was advertised as. I did specifically ask how tall the rider was and I was told 5ft8. Which isn't true because I am 5ft8 and he is much shorter than me! 

Anyway she's a cracker other than she has PSSM which needs careful management. Did Gerty know that, probably not, she might have know she's prone to tying up. 

I don't regret buying her for a moment. 

I've heard good stories mainly but I also heard that someone got sent the wrong horse and she wouldn't believe them then a several months later admitted it had indeed been the wrong horse!


----------



## AppyLover (27 September 2016)

My sister brought a mare from our Yard Owners who brought her at a sales and her passport was done by Gerty but she wasn't her breeder even tho she has the Ardlea prefix, our mare also has the exact same name as a horse she posted on youtube which I thought strange.

Wrote a letter and sent an email to her asking if she knew any background on her and if she had her hoof injury when she had her but we received no reply, I know everyone busy but even a quick reply of no sorry I don't know anything about her past etc would have been nicer than nothing at all but oh well.

I have herd shes a lovely lady though and some of the horses she had for sale are gorgeous


----------



## coen (28 September 2016)

I would be more really annoyed if a horse turned up over a hand smaller than expected
If anyone has had any experience of a horse not working out and trying to exchange with her that would be great.
I would definitely need to do a visit as opposed to buying unseen.


----------



## Nettiefluff (29 September 2016)

coen said:



			I would be more really annoyed if a horse turned up over a hand smaller than expected
If anyone has had any experience of a horse not working out and trying to exchange with her that would be great.
I would definitely need to do a visit as opposed to buying unseen.
		
Click to expand...

I bought my 5 year old Connemara mare from her at the beginning of December last year. I didn't go and see her, only watched the video. Her schooling was very green, but other than that just what I expected and was looking for. 
Someone else at our yard, new to the yard, also bought a Connemara from her, but they had a very different experience and had to return her and got another horse in exchange. This horse has turned out not to be suitable but she won't have her back for a refund. People on our yard say that I've been lucky, but I think more that they were unlucky.


----------



## KP Nut (14 October 2016)

Hi, Been lurking for ages but I've just joined the forum so I can get more advice on this. (Hello everyone!) I am considering a trip to Ireland as I just can't find what I want in England within budget - ie a 15.2-16.2 gelding with the potential to event BE90/100 at less than 3.5K. Happy with green but don't want unbacked really. 

Irish Sport Equine look good but I'd want to see a few places to make a trip worthwhile. Any other places within a couple of hours of Dublin worth visiting? I am also considering going to see Irish Horse Imports in Reading. Any thoughts on them?

TIA x


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 October 2016)

Take your measuring stick with you . I just realised from watching an Irish sport equine video the reason my horse is a hand smaller than they sold her to me as, is due to the fact they seem to measure about 3" in front of the withers, half way up the neck. Where I come from, it's the withers we measure!


----------



## Goldenstar (16 October 2016)

One slip of the stick and the horse is any size you want it to be !


----------



## Cortez (16 October 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			One slip of the stick and the horse is any size you want it to be !
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha! Years ago, when I used to run a stud farm, I gave up telling people what height the horses were, and were likely to end up; I just handed them the stick when they arrived and let them measure themselves. You would be AMAZED at what people read off that stick - almost always they saw what they wanted to see.

I'm off to the UK to see a horse next week (see what a weak pound gets you?), and I'm bringing my stick with me


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 October 2016)

It also seems that you can now only buy your horse mail order from the dealer mentioned in the OP. Trying it out before you purchase is now off.

Suspicious, or what?!


----------



## Cortez (16 October 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			It also seems that you can now only buy your horse mail order from the dealer mentioned in the OP. Trying it out before you purchase is now off.

Suspicious, or what?!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is correct. I know someone who bought a horse from her 10 days ago, went and tried it, several times.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 October 2016)

Cortez said:



			I don't think that is correct. I know someone who bought a horse from her 10 days ago, went and tried it, several times.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops, apologies, I could have sworn the website had said otherwise recently but you are correct.

It does say that 90% of sales are unseen, but that buyers are welcome.

Me bad.


----------



## Bloodaxe Bombardier (17 October 2016)

Yes me! I bought - unseen - back in July. Height as advertised, five year old, bit green but completely as described. She is a fab little horse, great temperament, loves to jump, brilliant in traffic. I was wary about buying this way but had been to see a few horses in the UK which were not as described or tried to get in touch with UK dealers who never phoned or emailed back.  She wasn't expensive and we thought it worth a gamble - lets face it buying horses is a gamble wherever they come from and even if you try them before you buy them.  I did some internet research to see if anything bad had been posted but could only find good reports.  If I was to buy another horse I would definitely look what Gerty had in first.


----------



## LeannePip (17 October 2016)

KP Nut said:



			Irish Sport Equine look good but I'd want to see a few places to make a trip worthwhile. Any other places within a couple of hours of Dublin worth visiting? I am also considering going to see Irish Horse Imports in Reading. Any thoughts on them?

TIA x
		
Click to expand...

A friend and I went to IHI last November looking for a nice 4yo, saw a few and bought 1 - you have to go with an open mind and your wits about you and be prepared to say yay or nay there and then.  they don't fluff anything up for you, what you see is what you get.  My friend got a nice horse out of it and it was pretty painless!  I'd go if i was looking for something again, they have a good eye for a nice horse but it will likely be green as grass and not turned out/ridden other than people trying it out!


----------



## Francesca Sternberg (11 September 2018)

[Content removed under threat of litigation.]


----------



## Francesca Sternberg (14 December 2018)

[Content removed under threat of litigation.]


----------



## Mule (14 December 2018)

If the op hasn't made a decision yet, I'd advise sending a message re Gerty to hho user Catembi.


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			If the op hasn't made a decision yet, I'd advise sending a message re Gerty to hho user Catembi.
		
Click to expand...

She posted in 2016!  So if she hasn't made a decision yet, she is very indecisive!  
But useful advice anyway.


----------



## Francesca Sternberg (14 December 2018)

A Mule In A Manager said:



			If the op hasn't made a decision yet, I'd advise sending a message re Gerty to hho user Catembi.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what that means, sorry, can you explain?


----------



## Mule (14 December 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			She posted in 2016!  So if she hasn't made a decision yet, she is very indecisive! 
But useful advice anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Oops ðŸ˜³


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 December 2018)

Francesca Sternberg said:



			I have no idea what that means, sorry, can you explain?
		
Click to expand...

 OP = Original poster. Ie the person who started this thread asking for info on Gerty.


----------



## Mule (14 December 2018)

Francesca Sternberg said:



			I have no idea what that means, sorry, can you explain?
		
Click to expand...

Catembi recently bought a horse from her.


----------



## Francesca Sternberg (14 December 2018)

Ah, yes, but this thread has also more recent info on it, my purchase being made in May 2108. Do you know how to take a post down by any chance? H+H do not answer their admin ;-(


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 December 2018)

OP = original poster. So in this case that is the forum member called 'Coen' who started this thread in 2006.

A different member on here (called 'Catembi') bought a horse from Gerty this year and it hasn't been plain sailing.


I hope you get your refund Francesca. 

ETA - I am such a slow typer it seems! Oh well.


----------



## Ambers Echo (14 December 2018)

Why do you want to take it down, Francesca? Threads on dealers with different views are useful and your experiences are highly relevant! I was just responding to Mule who was offering advice to the OP who is presumably long gone with or without a Gerty horse! I am not sure deleting posts is possible but then I am technically very challenged.


----------



## ester (14 December 2018)

H+H do answer their admin, which address did you use? but they aren't that keen on removing posts


----------



## Mule (14 December 2018)

Francesca Sternberg said:



			Ah, yes, but this thread has also more recent info on it, my purchase being made in May 2108. Do you know how to take a post down by any chance? H+H do not answer their admin ;-(
		
Click to expand...

Oops sorry Francesca, I hadn't realised. I think they only remove posts for violations.


----------



## Francesca Sternberg (7 January 2019)

[Content removed under threat of litigation.]


----------



## Francesca Sternberg (7 January 2019)

[Content removed under threat of litigation.]


----------



## Gabby75 (15 June 2020)

coen said:



			Just wondered if anyone has any experience of irish sport equine which is run by a lady called Geerty Tynan?
They seem to have nice horses for sale but I wanted to get peoples feedback as they are based in Ireland I wouldn't want to waste a trip.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabby75 (15 June 2020)

I bought a beautiful Connemara from Gerty.  Gerty is a lovely lady to deal with and our horse is fantastic.  I would definitely recommend her and I will be buying from her again in the future!


----------



## Tiddlypom (15 June 2020)

Zombie thread bumped by a new poster with a gushing recommendation for a dealer who has a decidedly mixed reputation (shrinking horses, huge undeclared hole in a hoof which was packed with filler)...

Hmmm...


----------



## EventerPony (15 June 2020)

Hello! I bought my pony Sunshine from her. She came a lot greener than expected and had very little jumping confidence. That said, she has masses of talent, and is really sweet. She has had be sedated to be shod - which we were not told, but has great feet. She is pretty bad in the wind, but not all the time. I think she is the cutest little pony though. and v pretty if i say so myself.


----------



## catembi (15 June 2020)

I see that I have been mentioned a few times!  So, like the Candyman, here I am.  My horse was the correct size, but had a big dent in the front of the hoof wall in front, which turned into a huuuuuuuge crack when growing out & looked like a cloven hoof.  I had to pay for xrays to check it wasn't sinister as it certainly looked it.  She had undisclosed shiver (arrived with a 5 stage which was pretty much blank apart from name & microchip number), & I had 2 weeks signed off work with concussion due to an incident picking out her back feet.  I had 2 hosp appts & nearly had to have reconstructive surgery from hock to the chin from this incident.  She also bit me extremely hard on the arm through a thick fleece which has left a scar & a dent.  I have photos & vet reports to support all this.  I also have emails from Gerty saying she had never shown any of this behaviour with them (you can see the shiver on the sales video once you're looking for it) & that it's up to me if I decide to waste money on xrays.  Anyway, I sold her, losing £4k in the process, she was sold on once or twice more and she is now showjumping back in Ireland.


----------



## Michen (15 June 2020)

Well I now know 3 people who have bought connemaras from Gerty. All green as grass but as described.

Surely Catembi the vet was at fault if you had a 5 stage and they didn’t pick up the shiver?


----------



## Upthecreek (15 June 2020)

This may be unpopular, but........ I have never ever bought a horse unseen and I never ever would. It’s such a huge risk. I probably spend as much time (sometimes more) on an average week with my horses as with my husband and children. It’s very important that we get on. I just cannot understand the logic of buying something you are going to invest so much time, love and money into without meeting it in the flesh before buying. I could watch hours and hours of video of a horse being ridden, but until I’m sat on it and getting a feel for it I couldn’t possibly know whether or not it’s for me. I need to be around it to decide if we’ll be compatible. I don’t think you can always make a horse into what you want it to be, so the raw materials have to be very much there to make it worthwhile and you can’t see and feel this from videos. Personally I would rather wait longer for something to come up that I could view in person rather than buy something unseen. But that’s just me and I appreciate others take a different approach.


----------



## Michen (15 June 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			This may be unpopular, but........ I have never ever bought a horse unseen and I never ever would. It’s such a huge risk. I probably spend as much time (sometimes more) on an average week with my horses as with my husband and children. It’s very important that we get on. I just cannot understand the logic of buying something you are going to invest so much time, love and money into without meeting it in the flesh before buying. I could watch hours and hours of video of a horse being ridden, but until I’m sat on it and getting a feel for it I couldn’t possibly know whether or not it’s for me. I need to be around it to decide if we’ll be compatible. I don’t think you can always make a horse into what you want it to be, so the raw materials have to be very much there to make it worthwhile and you can’t see and feel this from videos. Personally I would rather wait longer for something to come up that I could view in person rather than buy something unseen. But that’s just me and I appreciate others take a different approach.
		
Click to expand...

Guess it depends on why you are buying. Both horses I bought unseen were not intended to keep, just fill a gap. I wouldn’t buy one unseen that was meant to be a forever horse because I’d definitely be looking for a horse I clicked with.


----------



## Upthecreek (15 June 2020)

Michen said:



			Guess it depends on why you are buying. Both horses I bought unseen were not intended to keep, just fill a gap. I wouldn’t buy one unseen that was meant to be a forever horse because I’d definitely be looking for a horse I clicked with.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I’ve never bought with the intention of selling on and I can see why this would be different. I buy intending that it’s going to be my horse for the rest of it's life so that is why I wouldn’t buy unseen.


----------



## L&M (15 June 2020)

A friend of mine was interested in several that this dealer had advertised - she wanted to go over to Ireland to view, but was actively discouraged, some guff about insurance......the dealer said that most horses were bought unseen and that that was the 'norm'. 

Not saying there is anything dodgy about this dealers practices, and certainly seems to have some cracking horses available, but not the way I would like to buy a horse.


----------



## suebou (15 June 2020)

We bought a three year old tb, unseen, two years ago. He’s absolutely fab.....certainly better than the previous three who we deliberated over for ages...


----------



## Wheels (16 June 2020)

L&M said:



			A friend of mine was interested in several that this dealer had advertised - she wanted to go over to Ireland to view, but was actively discouraged, some guff about insurance......the dealer said that most horses were bought unseen and that that was the 'norm'. 

Not saying there is anything dodgy about this dealers practices, and certainly seems to have some cracking horses available, but not the way I would like to buy a horse.
		
Click to expand...

I live in NI and a friend of mine bought from Gerty.  She went to view horses but wasnt allowed to ride - if you dont like him when you get him home you can exchange him for something else...

Luckily she did like him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 June 2020)

Wheels said:



			She went to view horses but wasnt allowed to ride - if you dont like him when you get him home you can exchange him for something else...
		
Click to expand...

A dealer who doesn’t allow a ridden trial ?!


----------



## Wheels (16 June 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			A dealer who doesn’t allow a ridden trial ?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I personally would not buy a horse I haven't ridden whether it's for me or for resale (unless it was a youngster of course!)


----------



## ycbm (16 June 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			A dealer who doesn’t allow a ridden trial ?!
		
Click to expand...

With a website that says "she understood the skills involved in producing young horses and matching them to clients from a young age". 

Not much matching going on if you can't ride,  and none if you can't view. 

Fair cop to her,  she's got a really successful business selling unseen.  Does anyone know what happens if you start asking for written answers to questions about lumps,  bumps and behaviours?

.


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			A dealer who doesn’t allow a ridden trial ?!
		
Click to expand...

that's bonkers. I haven't tried the last 3 I acquired, but if I was going to view a horse at a yard and it was in work I'd run a mile if I wasn't permitted to ride it.


----------



## tristar (16 June 2020)

insurance costs are very high in ireland, how very convenient!


----------



## jnb (16 June 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			This may be unpopular, but........ I have never ever bought a horse unseen and I never ever would. It’s such a huge risk. I probably spend as much time (sometimes more) on an average week with my horses as with my husband and children. It’s very important that we get on. I just cannot understand the logic of buying something you are going to invest so much time, love and money into without meeting it in the flesh before buying. I could watch hours and hours of video of a horse being ridden, but until I’m sat on it and getting a feel for it I couldn’t possibly know whether or not it’s for me. I need to be around it to decide if we’ll be compatible. I don’t think you can always make a horse into what you want it to be, so the raw materials have to be very much there to make it worthwhile and you can’t see and feel this from videos. Personally I would rather wait longer for something to come up that I could view in person rather than buy something unseen. But that’s just me and I appreciate others take a different approach.
		
Click to expand...

Ordinarily, I would agree......my first cob, I rode, had a friend ride, insisted on tacking him up myself (been burned badly with a previous horse!)
My current cob I bought unseen, unbroken, from a video - from Ireland. And I'd do it again in a heartbeat.
I agreed the price having seen the video because I knew if I didn't someone else would bite their hand off.
He arrived 10 days later 149cm at the age of 3 (I personally he think he may have been 2 due to teeth) but I was OK with that for various reasons. He is now a full up show cob and has been an absolute diamond for nervous Nelly me, I rode him 4 weeks after he was broken as I was having a serious operation and there was a real possibility it might be my only chance.
ANyway. What I'm trying to say is....it can work. I know I have been lucky. For avoidance of doubt i did NOT buy from the person under discussion in this thread, happy to give the seller's name as I thoroughly recommend.
Before photo is at 149cm, after 155cm


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2020)

i think buying unseen can work if the horse is basically sound in body and mind and if you aren't too fussy about what you end up with. I am comfortable with not trying a horse if the price is right (£0 ideally!) but I am happy to accept most things within reason and accept that I'm not in the position to really pick and choose the type of horses I have. if I was actually horse shopping with a proper budget rather than just wanting to fill a stable with something to play with then I'd feel differently.


----------



## Wheels (16 June 2020)

tristar said:



			insurance costs are very high in ireland, how very convenient!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that I have viewed horses at several producers yards close by and been able to ride them all.

If Gerty has issues with getting insurance I would question why...


----------



## Wheels (16 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			i think buying unseen can work if the horse is basically sound in body and mind and if you aren't too fussy about what you end up with. I am comfortable with not trying a horse if the price is right (£0 ideally!) but I am happy to accept most things within reason and accept that I'm not in the position to really pick and choose the type of horses I have. if I was actually horse shopping with a proper budget rather than just wanting to fill a stable with something to play with then I'd feel differently.
		
Click to expand...

Would you buy unseen for the €4-5k price tag of this dealer?


----------



## tristar (16 June 2020)

Wheels said:



			Interesting that I have viewed horses at several producers yards close by and been able to ride them all.

If Gerty has issues with getting insurance I would question why...
		
Click to expand...



is she in the south ?  i know  public liability and car ins is a big difference in the north to the south


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2020)

Wheels said:



			Would you buy unseen for the €4-5k price tag of this dealer?
		
Click to expand...

nope, hence my comment about budget being as close to £0 as possible!!

£4k would be 4 times what I've ever spent on a horse, it would be a huge sum for me and I'd be wanting to try the horse extensively


----------



## jnb (16 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			i think buying unseen can work if the horse is basically sound in body and mind and if you aren't too fussy about what you end up with. I am comfortable with not trying a horse if the price is right (£0 ideally!) but I am happy to accept most things within reason and accept that I'm not in the position to really pick and choose the type of horses I have. if I was actually horse shopping with a proper budget rather than just wanting to fill a stable with something to play with then I'd feel differently.
		
Click to expand...

I was VERY fussy.....decent true show cobs are like diamonds. He certainly wasn't cheap and I know if he'd been sold to a professional he would have been more, because I bought him a year earlier than they usually sell and was prepared to give him the time to grow, I got lucky. I know that.


----------



## tristar (16 June 2020)

anyway what is that they say?      no such thing as bad  publicity

i would never buy a ridden horse without trying it,many horses are ruined by bad breaking


----------



## milliepops (16 June 2020)

jnb said:



			I got lucky. I know that.
		
Click to expand...

yeah. I think luck matters less if you are someone like me who will take on basically anything, I didn't want a welsh cob for dressage but that's what I've ended up with, I didn't want a TB with 2 buggered front legs either but he was free so we are having a crack at it.

(I certainly feel fairly relaxed about what my new foal will turn into because... I'm not that fussy  )


----------



## jnb (16 June 2020)

tristar said:



			i would never buy a ridden horse without trying it,many horses are ruined by bad breaking
		
Click to expand...

That's precisely why I bought unbroken. Not unpicking what has gone before.


----------



## catembi (16 June 2020)

From a personal perspective, I had had an awful time with a house move from one equestrian property to another that fell through, a(nother) divorce etc and I got the urge to do something mad and exciting. It was def both of those things. But then look what has just happened with Cody. Viewed 5 suitable horses, tried him twice in all situations, hacking, road etc, 5 stage vetting that I was present for, and now he has tested +ve for EPSM type 1 and we are awaiting the results for type 2. I have had previous horses develop problems...Adrian with £8.5k price tag, immaculate sj breeding and EPSM, 5 stage at which I was present, Trev with ulcers & KS for which he had unsuccessful surgery... So my thinking was kind of, okay, so I have previously done everything ‘right’ and come unstuck...let’s try a different approach... Would I do it again? Probably not. And I am now riding my 12.2 companion as that’s my most rideable horse. 🤯


----------



## Quigleyandme (16 June 2020)

tristar said:



			insurance costs are very high in ireland, how very convenient!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they really are and the compo awarded for the most minor non-event causing absolutely no injury, not so much as a broken nail, is off the scale.  Some doctors whose dishonesty is only matched by the ubiquity of their false medical reports collude with the lawyers and it is a complete farce except for the many thousands of businesses which can no longer afford the astronomically inflated premiums and have closed.  The UK has withdrawn from the market completely and horse insurance is simply not available here.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (16 June 2020)

Quigleyandme said:



			The UK has withdrawn from the market completely and horse insurance is simply not available here.
		
Click to expand...

Its infuriating - my old retired horse is no longer insured because the last horse insurers in Ireland who had her on their books for many years simply stopped insuring.  I can't get vet's fees cover for my new horse anywhere in Ireland. 

My own vet has remarked that this will probably set horse welfare here back decades  - it is only in the past couple of decades, due to the availability of insurance at an affordable premium that more 'backyard' owners and breeders have been willing to even call a vet out to sometimes very sick and poorly horses.  Now they can no longer get cover they will simply revert to old, often completely useless home remedies and as always it will be the animal that suffers.


----------



## EventerPony (17 June 2020)

L&M said:



			A friend of mine was interested in several that this dealer had advertised - she wanted to go over to Ireland to view, but was actively discouraged, some guff about insurance......the dealer said that most horses were bought unseen and that that was the 'norm'.

Not saying there is anything dodgy about this dealers practices, and certainly seems to have some cracking horses available, but not the way I would like to buy a horse.
		
Click to expand...

Yup had all this. We were determined to go in the end, and did meet her. But couldn’t ride her. I did get a much better feel of her rather than from the videos.


----------



## tristar (17 June 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			Its infuriating - my old retired horse is no longer insured because the last horse insurers in Ireland who had her on their books for many years simply stopped insuring.  I can't get vet's fees cover for my new horse anywhere in Ireland. 

My own vet has remarked that this will probably set horse welfare here back decades  - it is only in the past couple of decades, due to the availability of insurance at an affordable premium that more 'backyard' owners and breeders have been willing to even call a vet out to sometimes very sick and poorly horses.  Now they can no longer get cover they will simply revert to old, often completely useless home remedies and as always it will be the animal that suffers.
		
Click to expand...

is this the 21st century?   its an eu country


----------



## tristar (17 June 2020)

Quigleyandme said:



			Yes, they really are and the compo awarded for the most minor non-event causing absolutely no injury, not so much as a broken nail, is off the scale.  Some doctors whose dishonesty is only matched by the ubiquity of their false medical reports collude with the lawyers and it is a complete farce except for the many thousands of businesses which can no longer afford the astronomically inflated premiums and have closed.  The UK has withdrawn from the market completely and horse insurance is simply not available here.
		
Click to expand...



needs some big changes to be on the way


----------



## Mdun123 (13 July 2020)

jnb said:



			Ordinarily, I would agree......my first cob, I rode, had a friend ride, insisted on tacking him up myself (been burned badly with a previous horse!)
My current cob I bought unseen, unbroken, from a video - from Ireland. And I'd do it again in a heartbeat.
I agreed the price having seen the video because I knew if I didn't someone else would bite their hand off.
He arrived 10 days later 149cm at the age of 3 (I personally he think he may have been 2 due to teeth) but I was OK with that for various reasons. He is now a full up show cob and has been an absolute diamond for nervous Nelly me, I rode him 4 weeks after he was broken as I was having a serious operation and there was a real possibility it might be my only chance.
ANyway. What I'm trying to say is....it can work. I know I have been lucky. For avoidance of doubt i did NOT buy from the person under discussion in this thread, happy to give the seller's name as I thoroughly recommend.
Before photo is at 149cm, after 155cm
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mdun123 (13 July 2020)

Eek! sorry new member trying to figure out how to reply to posts on my mobile 😂
Jnb could you please let me know which Irish dealer you used, thanks


----------



## jnb (14 July 2020)

Mdun123 said:



			Eek! sorry new member trying to figure out how to reply to posts on my mobile 😂
Jnb could you please let me know which Irish dealer you used, thanks
		
Click to expand...

Messaged you


----------



## Mdun123 (14 July 2020)

Perfect! Thank you x


----------

